# Steam wand blockage



## Nnath99 (May 18, 2019)

Hey guys

I was out for business and my brother used my Nespresso machine. He's not very experienced and the entire steam nozzle is blocked.

I always cleaned and purged it but he didnt.

I've never had to deep clean it and was wondering if anyone could help me out a little.

I'm also attaching a picture of the nozzle. I have NO idea if the outside piece is supposed to come off or not. Please advise guys

Thanks


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, you can see bottom part of the wand tiny peace you need to unscrew this, you can use set of pliers but wrap around a cloth to prevent damage to the wand. Once you remove and clean it purge it without attachment than screw back in by hand only.

Regards


----------



## Nnath99 (May 18, 2019)

Thanks a lot. That helped


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

You are welcome


----------

